# The top 10 ancient Greek artworks



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2014)

Κατευθείαν από τον Guardian.

Για να διαφωνήσετε και να προσθέσετε τα δικά σας. (Πού είναι ο Ηνίοχος;)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Πού είναι ο Ηνίοχος; )


Ξεκίνησα να γράφω _πού είναι_ το ένα και _πού είναι_ το άλλο και κατάλαβα πόσο μάταιο είναι το εγχείρημα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2014)

Μα εγώ το ξεκίνησα για να προσθέσουμε διάφορα με μορφή σκυταλοδρομίας...


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2014)

Ναι, σκυταλοδρομία, εικονογραφημένη. Με περίεργες αγάπες μας (τέτοια διάλεξα εγώ).

Αλλά πρώτα η δεκάδα του Guardian:

*The top 10 ancient Greek artworks*
*
Fallen Warrior from Temple of Aphaia (c 480-470BC)
The Pergamon altar (180-160BC)
The Riace bronzes (460-420BC)
Goddesses from the east pediment of the Parthenon (c 438-432BC)
Marble metope from the Parthenon (c 447-438BC)
God from the sea, Zeus or Poseidon (c 470BC)
The Siren vase (480-470BC)
The Motya charioteer (c 350BC)
The Dionysus Cup by Exekias (c 540BC)
Mask of Agamemnon (1550-1500BC)
*

Πού είναι το μινωικό κόσμημα με τις μέλισσες; (Minoan gold bee pendant)


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2014)

Να επισημάνουμε ότι δεν είναι "η δεκάδα της Γκάρντιαν", γιατί είναι στα μπλογκ των αρθρογράφων, που υποτίθεται ότι εκφράζουν προσωπικές απόψεις. 
Κατά δεύτερον, αυτή η δεκάδα μάλλον μας δίνει μια ιδέα του τι θεωρεί σημαντικό ένας που μετέχει της βρετανικής παιδείας. Προφανώς αλλιώς τα βλέπει ένας Γάλλος, ένας Ιταλός, ένας Έλληνας. Και υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει βάλει στη λίστα όσα έχει δει ο ίδιος κι όχι όσα έχει δει σε φωτογραφίες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2014)

Μα προφανώς επειδή είναι μια πολύ υποκειμενική συλλογή ενός αρθρογράφου βασισμένη σε δεκάδες υποκειμενικούς λόγους βρήκαμε την ευκαιρία να ζητήσουμε και τις δικές σας υποκειμενικές προτιμήσεις για αντικείμενα αρχαιοελληνικής τέχνης που έχετε δει και αγαπήσει. Για να μαθαίνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι από σπόντα (όχι μόνο για τα αντικείμενα, αλλά και για... την ψυχοσύνθεσή σας  ).


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2014)

Μπορώ να βάλω τρία;

Τον Αρπιστή της Κέρου, τον Αναβάτη του Αρτεμισίου και την Τράβα-την-Πάνα-μου-κι-ας-κλαίει παιχνιδιάρα Αφροδίτη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2014)

Πού είναι ο αρπιστής της Κέρου;






(Χμμμ, είναι στο αποπάνω ποστ... Δεν βαριέσαι.)


----------



## Earion (Aug 17, 2014)

Δεν είναι δέκα, είναι είκοσι. Πειράζει; :blush:

Το πρώτο, εκτός σειράς, το αφιερώνω στο αγαπημένο μας Δόκτορα, και απορώ πώς το ξέχασε:

_Ο Αχιλλέας με τον Αίαντα παίζουν πεσσούς_, σε αμφορέα του αγγειογράφου Εξηκία (540-530 π.Χ.). Μουσείο Βατικανού.








Ορίστε τα δικά μου:

1. _Ο Ύπνος και ο Θάνατος απομακρύνουν από τον ορυμαγδό της μάχης το νεκρό κορμί του Σαρπηδόνα_. Κρατήρας του αγγειογράφου Ευφρονίου, περ. 515 π.Χ. Βίλλα Τζιούλια, Ρώμη.






*Γιατί*: Για τις καθαρές, γεμάτες αυτοπεποίθηση γραμμές του καλλιτέχνη, που διαλέγει ένα θέμα από το ηρωικό παρελθόν, το θάνατο του παλικαριού («Το παλικάρι που ’πεσε / μ*’* ορθή την κεφαλή του / δεν το σκεπάζει η γης ογρή / σκουλήκι δεν τ’ αγγίζει) και το αποδίδει χωρίς ταραχή συναισθημάτων. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που τον νεκρό τον κουβαλά ο Ύπνος.


2. _Το παιδί του (γλύπτη) Κρίτιου_ («Κριτίου παις») 480 π.Χ. Μουσείο Ακρόπολης.






*Γιατί*: Επειδή είναι το πρώτο έργο που απελευθερώνει στ’ αλήθεια το κορμί στο χώρο. Για την κίνηση κοντραπόστο. Γιατί είναι το πρώτο έργο της καθαρά κλασικής τέχνης.


3. _Απόλλων_. Κεντρική μορφή στο δυτικό αέτωμα ναό του Δία στην Ολυμπία, περ. 470-460 π.Χ. Μουσείο Ολυμπίας.






*Γιατί*: Επειδή η επιβολή του ανώτερου στον κατώτερο, του θεού στον άνθρωπο, δεν έχει ανάγκη για εργαλεία της την αυστηρότητα και την ισχύ (όπως λ.χ. αυτήν που αποπνέει ο Ποσειδώνας του Αρτεμισίου), αλλά τη γαλήνη και την αταραξία.


4. Νεκρική λήκυθος. Αθήνα, μέσα προς τέλη 5ου αι. π.Χ. Μόναχο, Museum antiker Kleinkunst. Η μία όψη, με τον θεό Ερμή.







Η άλλη όψη: 






*Γιατί*: Επειδή η υψηλή τέχνη χρειάζεται λίγες μόνο —αλλά στιβαρές— γραμμές για να ορίσει την ύλη από το χάος, το σώμα απ’ το λευκό κενό. Και της φτάνει ένα χρώμα. Λιτότητα ενώπιον του θανάτου.


5. Πολύκλειτος (περ. 460-420 π.Χ.). _Ο Δορυφόρος_, ο επιλεγόμενος «Κανών», περ. 440 π.Χ., γνωστός μόνο από αντίγραφα. Εδώ αντίγραφο ρωμαϊκών χρόνων στο Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο της Νάπολης.






*Γιατί*: Για την αρμονία που αποκαλύπτει πίσω απ’ όσα βλέπει το μάτι. Γιατί την ανυψώνει σε κανόνα. Η τέχνη και τα μαθηματικά είναι αδέρφια.


6. Νεκρική στήλη της Φιλονόης, αρχές 4ου αι. π.Χ. Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο, Αθήνα.






*Γιατί*: Για τη συγκρατημένη αξιοπρέπεια της μελαγχολίας μπροστά στο αμετάκλητο του χωρισμού. Τις ίδιες δηλαδή αξίες που εικονίζει η γνωστή στήλη της Ηγησώς. Αλλά εδώ έχουμε κάτι επιπλέον: την αυθόρμητη κίνηση του μωρού, την ορμή και το βάρος του σώματός του, την έκφραση της ανθρώπινης ζωής στο πιο αθώο της στάδιο. Στα επόμενα βήματά της, στην ελληνιστική φάση, η ελληνική τέχνη θα μάθει πώς να αναμετριέται με άλλη μια διάσταση της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης, το πάθος.


7. Χάλκινη κεφαλή του πυγμάχου Σάτυρου από την Ηλεία. Έργο του γλύπτη Σιλανίωνα, 330-320 π.Χ. Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο, Αθήνα






*Γιατί*: Επειδή θα θέλαμε να είναι πορτρέτο. Θα θέλαμε η ζωντάνια της όψης να καθρεφτίζει την αλήθεια ενός πραγματικού προσώπου. Είναι έτσι; Δεν είμαστε βέβαιοι. Η ελληνική τέχνη δεν ενδιαφερόταν για το ρεαλισμό όσο η ρωμαϊκή.


----------



## Earion (Aug 17, 2014)

8. _Η αρπαγή της Περσεφόνης από τον Πλούτωνα_. Αγνώστου ζωγράφου (του Νικόμαχου;). Από τον «Τάφο της Περσεφόνης» στις Αιγές (Βεργίνα), μετά τα μέσα του 4ου αιώνα π.Χ.






*Γιατί*: Επειδή τέτοια ελευθερία στην κίνηση και τέτοια γρηγοράδα στη υποδήλωση του χρώματος δεν θα ξαναδεί η τέχνη (η δυτική, η ευρωπαϊκή) παρά στην Αναγέννηση. Επειδή δαπανήθηκε τέτοιο ταλέντο και τέτοια μαστοριά για ένα έργο που προοριζόταν να μείνει στο αιώνιο σκοτάδι.


9. Ο κρατήρας του Δερβενίου. Μετά τα μέσα του 4ου αι. π.Χ. Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Θεσσαλονίκης.






*Γιατί*: Επειδή η ελληνική μεταλλοτεχνία μπορούσε να ανεβοκατεβαίνει τις κλίμακες στο μέγεθος, από το μίκρο- στο μάκρο-, αιώνες πριν από τον Μπενβενούτο Τσελλίνι.


10. _Μεθυσμένος Σειληνός_. Ταφική κλίνη από την Ποτίδαια. 300 π.Χ. Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Θεσσαλονίκης.






*Γιατί*: Διότι υπήρξε μια ζωγραφική παράδοση στην αρχαία ελληνική τέχνη που την πορεία της την ανασυστήνουμε με δυσκολία μαζεύοντας τα υπολείμματά της.


11. Χρυσή χτένα. Παραγγελία Σκύθη ηγεμόνα σε ελληνικό εργαστήριο. Βρέθηκε το 1912 σε τύμβο (κουργκάν) στην τοποθεσία Solokha της Ουκρανίας. Ελληνιστική εποχή (ίσως πρώτο τρίτο 4ου αι. π.Χ.). Μουσείο Ερμιτάζ, Πετρούπολη.






*Γιατί*: Για την ακτινοβολία της αρχαίας ελληνικής τέχνης. Ώς μέσα στη Βακτριανή ... ώς τους Ινδούς...


12. Αντίνοος «Φαρνέζε». Ρώμη, 2ος αι. μ.Χ. Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Νάπολης






*Γιατί*: Επειδή μέχρι το τέλος της Αρχαιότητας ένας άνθρωπος μπορούσε ακόμα να γίνει θεός. Επειδή οι φλέβες της παράδοσης, ζωντανές πάντα, διακλαδίζονταν και αιμάτωναν την έμπνευση. Είμαστε στη Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία κι είναι σαν ο καλλιτέχνης να προσπαθεί να συνδυάσει όλα τα πρότυπα μαζί. Ξαναδείτε τα υπ’ αρ. 3 και 5.

Γιατί τα σπάσαμε τ’ αγάλματά των,
γιατί τους διώξαμεν απ’ τους ναούς των,
διόλου δεν πέθαναν γι’ αυτό οι θεοί.
.................................................
Σαν ξημερώνει επάνω σου πρωί αυγουστιάτικο
την ατμοσφαίρα σου περνά σφρίγος απ’ την ζωή των·
και κάποτ’ αιθερία εφηβική μορφή,
αόριστη, με διάβα γρήγορο,
επάνω από τους λόφους σου περνά.


13. Τέσσερα δείγματα εγκαυστικής ζωγραφικής της λεγόμενης τεχνοτροπίας «Φαγιούμ»: 

α. Νεκρικό πορτρέτο νεαρού άνδρα, περ.130-160 μ.Χ., Μουσείο Πούσκιν, Μόσχα.







β. Νεκρικό πορτρέτο κοπέλας. Βρέθηκε στη Χαουάρα, περ. 55-70 μ.Χ. Λονδίνο, Βρετανικό Μουσείο.







γ. Νεκρικό πορτρέτο νεαρού άνδρα, από το Ερ-Ρουμπαγιάτ, τρίτο τέταρτο 2ου αι. μ.Χ. Βερολίνο, Νέο Μουσείο.







δ. Τόντο_ των δύο αδερφών_. Από την Αντινοόπολη της Αιγύπτου, δεύτερο τέταρτο 2ου αι. μ.Χ. Αιγυπτιακό Μουσείο, Κάιρο.







*Γιατί*: Για τα μάτια τους. Γιατί είναι ο ελλείπων κρίκος μεταξύ της αρχαίας ελληνικής ζωγραφικής και της βυζαντινής εικόνας.


14. Μια υπενθύμιση ότι αυτά που βλέπουμε και θαυμάζουμε σήμερα μπορεί να μη φάνταζαν ακριβώς έτσι:

Τρώας τοξότης, πολύχρωμος, από το δυτικό αέτωμα του ναού της Αθηνάς Αφαίας στην Αίγινα (490-475 π.Χ.). Staatliche Antikensammlungen und Glyptothek, Μόναχο.








15. Το δειλινό της αρχαίας τέχνης. Η μελαγχολία ενός κόσμου που χάνεται.
Πορτρέτο νέου άνδρα. Βρέθηκε στην Αθήνα, στο Θέατρο του Διονύσου. Εθνικό Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο, Αθήνα.






Παριστάνει κάποιον αρχαίο θεό (Διόνυσο;), αλλά προτάθηκε η ευφάνταση ιδέα ότι μπορεί να είναι και ο θνήσκων Ιησούς...

*Γιατί*: Ρωτάτε γιατί; ...


----------

